# Paludarium Build



## adampetherick (May 28, 2009)

I'm creating a paludarium to keep FBT's, some tree frogs, german blue ram and panda cory's.

I've finished most of the construction now just need to know what I can use to cover all the structure/painted surfaces with to stop anything leaching into the water. I'm thinking of either epoxy resin or Polyurethane Varnish. 

Which is better and more durable? Needs to be something quite thick to get into the gaps in the structure
Has anyone used either before and can tell me a brand that is known to be safe and available in the UK?

Here's the pictures of the tank so far










































































The intake for the filter is "through the rocks" under the waterfall (and also where the powerhead for waterfall and heater will live. Water return to the tank is from the cave on the right which is fed by 32mm hard pipe coming down the back and splitting into 2 branches.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

looks good so far, lets see it planted!


----------



## adampetherick (May 28, 2009)

Moving house in a month so probably won't plant it before then, need to tidy up the foam in the land section as well first as well as doing some more research into what plants to put in there.

Oh and seal up all the paint/exposed foam


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

how did you create that background what materials did you use ? please give me the info as i want to build one and like your idea


----------



## adampetherick (May 28, 2009)

The back tiles are Juwel (I think) just siliconed on, the land/water divider is made from styrofoam sheets from B&Q, these were cut to the shape and siliconed up in layers with polyfilla expanding foam over the top (PIC 9). Once the foam skinned a bit I poked it with a spare bit of polystyrene to make it collapse back on itself and create a rock type effect.

Then the waterfall was just built up with more Expanding foam. All was then painted with a layer of black hammerite spray paint first then extra colours added with masonry paint.

Now just searching for something clear and waterproof to cover it all in.


----------



## ianizaguirre (May 27, 2009)

what black tiles? and whats the background it looks like pete ?? and is normal paint toxic? and were did you buy the foam from and i read expanding foam gets expanded and messes up with shape, did you use any cement?


----------



## gretchenellie (Aug 7, 2007)

adampetherick said:


> as well as doing some more research into what plants to put in there.


---------------------

you may also want to do some research on mixing tree frogs and fire belly toads.

definitely not a good idea. 

the firebellies would appreciate that space more then the tree frogs anyway.

nice start on the tank!


----------



## adampetherick (May 28, 2009)

Oh, I was told they'd be ok together as the frogs would spend their time up in the top of the tank amongst the plants branches, while the toads would live down on the ground and in the water so shouldn't come into contact much.

Found one and thought I'd share for the next person who needs it:

Pumadur DD

Spoke to one of the reps who confirmed it's safe to use in an aquarium, brochure also lists it as being suitable for food preparation area's.

http://www.resdev.co.uk/acatalog/downloads/pumadur-brochure.pdf


----------



## Trey (Sep 10, 2008)

Species in the genus Bombina produce a mild toxin, that can build up in a water supply and affect other amphibians in a negative way(due to their extremely porous skin). Although it may not be too detrimental through simple contact between the animals themselves, it can and will build up in a small closed system like a terrarium/paludarium, and compromise the health of any other amphibian you stick in there with them. 

So my question to you is, do you think its right to forcibly keep two species together in a small glass box, that would normally have no interaction ? Especially keeping in mind the fact that to one of the species of frog the only water supply is covered in a film of toxins?

Besides that, like someone else here said, the bombina would enjoy the space much for than the treefrogs, and you may find them in the upper reaches of the tank at times if you give them the proper accessability.


----------



## adampetherick (May 28, 2009)

I was just going with what i was told in a shop, the water section will be filtered by an FX5, which is massive overkill for the 100ish litres of water that will be in there, but I've already got one from when the tank was just water and going to turn down the flow rate to about 25%, as well as 20% weekly water changes.

Can anyone suggest a better combo for this tank of fish and amphibians?


----------

